# To get a thick neck.....



## Sully (Nov 4, 2017)

You have to train your neck directly. At least, that’s what science says. 

http://www.ergo-log.com/thickneck.html


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 6, 2017)

Good thread but it's one area I have never been concerned with. I see some guys train their neck's directly in my gym but I have never. Having a really thick neck is not a good look to me. Perhaps some tall guys with long necks may benefit from it though.


----------



## squatster (Nov 6, 2017)

Cool read


----------



## squatster (Nov 8, 2017)

I used to do neck but- ther problem I had was I habe a pin head - so I looked stupid as all hell


----------



## striffe (Nov 11, 2017)

I have never trained my neck before but have seen others do it. I may try it but I can imagine the soreness if you done too much would really ruin your day.


----------



## odin (Nov 13, 2017)

Sully said:


> You have to train your neck directly. At least, that’s what science says.
> 
> http://www.ergo-log.com/thickneck.html



Do you train your neck? What exercises? I may try some as I could do with a thicker neck! I have seen a guy who holds a plate on a towel at the back of his head sat on a bench. My gym doesn't have a neck harness but I have seen them online.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Nov 24, 2017)

Neck training for me hasn't done too much in terms of size gains (Neck muscles had already grown from gear at that point), but I find that it improved my head posture.


----------



## Viking (Nov 26, 2017)

MyNameIsJeff said:


> Neck training for me hasn't done too much in terms of size gains (Neck muscles had already grown from gear at that point), but I find that it improved my head posture.



I found the same. I feel my neck is much stronger now but I don't really see much difference in size.


----------



## Lennie (Dec 6, 2017)

I am very careful with my neck, afraid to do any special training, have been only doing stretching.


----------



## SizeON (Mar 17, 2018)

I don't need to train my neck, it's naturally very thick. It's a genetic thing. There are people that need to train it.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 17, 2018)

They had a four way neck machine at my gym that they got rid of because of all the injuries from over loading. People being their own worse enemy. I can't tell ya how pissed I was.


----------



## pucetr (Mar 17, 2018)

striffe said:


> I have never trained my neck before but have seen others do it. I may try it but I can imagine the soreness if you done too much would really ruin your day.



lots of neck rotation and warming up before any type of training helps prevent injury and soreness.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 17, 2018)

SizeON said:


> I don't need to train my neck, it's naturally very thick. It's a genetic thing. There are people that need to train it.



Me either, never trained it directly. I wouldn't want my neck any larger personally.


----------



## knuggy (Mar 19, 2018)

There's a free weight strap for the noggin that works decent


----------



## Durro (Mar 21, 2018)

Everyone can use a thicker neck! Makes you look like a tough mofo!


----------



## ketsugo (Apr 29, 2018)

Every person different. Some need work others get neck muscles other ways


----------



## loftros (Jun 10, 2018)

A good high set of shrugs does the trick


----------



## whoremoan (Jun 13, 2018)

underractive thyroid gives a big neck


----------



## thethinker (Jun 14, 2018)

Beware of adding or worsening sleep apnea by making your neck bigger

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rippedfreak123 (Jun 14, 2018)

trap workouts does the job for me


----------

